

Tigon: High-throughput, real-time stream processing framework - alexatkeplar
https://github.com/caskdata/tigon

======
swah
In the Big Data era, I can no longer feel excited about most projects, because
my project ideas don't operate at that scale - at least initially. So I can't
imagine anything cool to build with it - unlike Redis or Postgres, say.

~~~
haranraj
You can take a look at sample applications built using Tigon :
[https://github.com/caskdata/tigon-apps](https://github.com/caskdata/tigon-
apps)

Also, Tigon is the realtime processing framework used in CDAP (cdap.io).
Sample applications built using CDAP (Cask Data Application Platform):
[https://github.com/caskdata/cdap-apps](https://github.com/caskdata/cdap-apps)

------
czbond
So this is their own custom solution rather than using Kafka and Storm?

~~~
haranraj
Yes, it is a transactional stream processing solution implemented on top of
Hadoop YARN and HBase (using Tephra as the transaction engine).

Why not Kafka+Storm : Tigon is primarily targeted at simplifying stream
processing application development -- and in that regard provides exactly-once
processing guarantee, dynamic scaling of processing nodes, transactionally
access to user datastore etc.

~~~
necubi
Can you talk more about how you guarantee exactly-once semantics? The
documentation is pretty vague on the architectural details.

~~~
terenceyim
You can get more technical details from the QCon SF 2014 talk:

Slides: [http://www.slideshare.net/TerenceYim1/tigon-qcon-
sf20141103](http://www.slideshare.net/TerenceYim1/tigon-qcon-sf20141103)
Video: [http://www.infoq.com/presentations/acid-stream-
processing](http://www.infoq.com/presentations/acid-stream-processing)

------
orthecreedence
Hate to nitpick, but in FF on windows, the font is almost unreadable (very
choppy, and the top few pixels of each character is cut off). The GothamLight
font is not doing you any favors!

~~~
joltie
Point taken and your are right. It sucks! we will fix it.

